# How to transport brisket



## Andrew.glenn1 (Aug 24, 2018)

i have cooked brisket many times but it’s always been at home. I have a party on Sunday around 1400. Should I cook it so it finishes around 1300 ish wrap in foil and a towel throw in a cooler and drive over? I have had to store before and it seems to make the bark soft. 

Should I cook the day before and just set it in the counter to cool for a few hours then throw it in the fridge and reheat right before he party? ( how do I reheat)


----------



## bregent (Aug 24, 2018)

Andrew.glenn1 said:


> I have a party on Sunday around 1400. Should I cook it so it finishes around 1300 ish wrap in foil and a towel throw in a cooler and drive over?



Planning on it finishing one hour before you need it is cutting it close. I would allow at least 3 hours buffer just in case. Wrapping will soften the bark a bit, but that's how many folks like it. You could wrap in butcher paper which will cause less softening, but will be a bit messy in the cooler.


----------



## djsmokesupreme (Aug 24, 2018)

It should rest anyway.  I vote for butcher paper in a cooler over reheating, every time.  If you make sure the cooler isn't much bigger than the brisket, it will stay warm for 2-3 hours.


----------



## kruizer (Aug 24, 2018)

How big is the brisket. Brisket is not predictable for cook times so my advice would be to smoke in advance and reheat in the oven at a low temp. Probably around 250. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Andrew.glenn1 (Aug 24, 2018)

bregent said:


> Planning on it finishing one hour before you need it is cutting it close. I would allow at least 3 hours buffer just in case. Wrapping will soften the bark a bit, but that's how many folks like it. You could wrap in butcher paper which will cause less softening, but will be a bit messy in the cooler.




Never thought about butcher paper.  I have one cooler designated for meat alone so I don’t care about the mess. I’ll give it a try thank you


----------



## Andrew.glenn1 (Aug 24, 2018)

djsmokesupreme said:


> It should rest anyway.  I vote for butcher paper in a cooler over reheating, every time.  If you make sure the cooler isn't much bigger than the brisket, it will stay warm for 2-3 hours.




I’m going to go with butchernpaper and I’ll open my window up a bit. The time thing was more just to give an idea of my circumstance. I have been late to serve many a party because I have been stuck at the wall for way to long.


----------



## Andrew.glenn1 (Aug 24, 2018)

kruizer said:


> How big is the brisket. Brisket is not predictable for cook times so my advice would be to smoke in advance and reheat in the oven at a low temp. Probably around 250. Your mileage may vary.




It’s 15 lbs(ish) but that’s pre trim. I’ll be trying to time it to finish three hours before the party hat should give me plenty of time


----------



## gmh313 (Aug 24, 2018)

I always plan 3 hour buffer wherever possible. Over the time of a brisket cook (let alone variability of the brisket itself), its too easy to lose time due to fire, checking on the meat, cooker taking too long to get up to temp, etc. I figure 3 hours because ideally I like to rest for 2, so it gives me an hour to mess up.

as for transport, cooler with as much air space removed (towels) as possible. just make sure they're not your wives favorite towels!


----------



## Andrew.glenn1 (Aug 24, 2018)

Should I cut/ shred  before I transport or after I arrive?


----------



## Andrew.glenn1 (Aug 24, 2018)

Should I cook then rest then cut/shred then transport? Or cook rest transport and cut on site?


----------



## bregent (Aug 24, 2018)

Andrew.glenn1 said:


> Or cook rest transport and cut on site?



That's how I would do it.


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 25, 2018)

Andrew.glenn1 said:


> Should I cook then rest then cut/shred then transport? Or cook rest transport and cut on site?



Cut on site.

Chris


----------



## smokeybreeze (Sep 16, 2018)

What I've done in the past when I had to cook 4 16+ pound briskets for a party, I cooked the briskets the weekend prior on my BGE, ensuring that they were cooked to perfection - I wrapped them, rested them in a cooler, cooled them down, sliced them, and vacuum sealed them.  When I arrived at the party host house the following weekend (3-4 hours early) I had the host put the vacuum sealed bags in a countertop roaster filled with water, and set the temperature to somewhere between 170 and 180. This was basically a sous-vide reheat. When the time came, the vacuum sealed bags were cut open and the brisket, the juices, and all that wonderful aspic were put on platters and served. Not a single person cared about a crunchy bark, the "bark" was filled with flavor but was not crunchy.


----------

